
Kaleidoscope Toy Language to Lua Transpiler - wqweto
https://github.com/wqweto/kscope/releases
======
wqweto
kscope is a LuaJIT implementation of LLVM's Kaleidoscope toy language
providing both an interpreter and a compiler which can build statically linked
(portable) executables.

Currently the implementation is Windows based/tested only and heavily relies
on MinGW-w64 project for bootstrapping the compiler and linking compiler
output executables.

